# Information requested about the Puritan Board



## Chad Hutson (Jun 18, 2019)

I hope that someone here can help me get some information. I have an assignment for a Psychology of Social Media class that requires the use of social media (hence the recent activity here!). The assignment requires the following (in part):

A well-researched historical background of the app citing evidence from reputable sources.
Describe the app's inception including who developed the idea and technology and how the process of developing and launching the app played out.
Describe any relevant innovations, transformations, and/or evolution in its design, functionality, and use.
My intention for choosing _The Puritan Board_ as my social media app is so that gospel light might shine in an otherwise dark environment. The disadvantage for choosing it is that there is not a lot of available information about it. Any assistance would be greatly appreciated.

Thank you in advance.
Chad

Reactions: Rejoicing 1


----------



## jw (Jun 18, 2019)

Are you planning to use information from users, posts, _etc._ in his paper?


----------



## Jake (Jun 18, 2019)

You're in the right category to do some digging. It will be more wading through primary sources though:  

https://www.puritanboard.com/forums/updates-information.26/

There are also some interesting posts in this thread. Matthew McMahon founded the site, so you can see his posts in particular:

https://www.puritanboard.com/threads/history-of-the-puritan-board.54753/


----------



## Chad Hutson (Jun 18, 2019)

Joshua said:


> Does this mean he plans to use information from users, posts, _etc._ in his paper?


Absolutely not! It has to do with the use of the medium and its effect on the user (me). I simply mean to imply that when the professor reads _*my*_ posts or checks the board itself (anyone can do that anyway) he might see material that is drastically different than what is commonly seen in social media.
*Instructions:*
Throughout the semester you will be using a new social media tool/app that you have never used before and that you are unfamiliar with. You will use this new social media tool/app *every day* throughout the semester, noting anecdotal evidences of your experiences with the tool and conducting extensive research (using reputable sources including peer reviewed empirical research) about the uses and influences of the tool relating to the themes of the course. This will culminate in a 6-10 page term paper that includes the following:


----------



## Chad Hutson (Jun 18, 2019)

Jake said:


> You're in the right category to do some digging. It will be more wading through primary sources though:
> 
> https://www.puritanboard.com/forums/updates-information.26/
> 
> ...


Thank you brother!


----------



## Chad Hutson (Jun 18, 2019)

Joshua said:


> Are you planning to use information from users, posts, _etc._ in his paper?


I may have misunderstood your question. If so, I apologize. I will/can use information _provided_ to me by users since this board is different than most apps in the secular world. I'll take my lumps with the instructor if I have to, but I can't bring myself to defile my mind with the nonsensical and inane social media tools that are out there.


----------



## jw (Jun 18, 2019)

Just a clarifying question, not a charge or accusation.


----------



## Chad Hutson (Jun 18, 2019)

Joshua said:


> Just a clarifying question, not a charge or accusation.


Yeah, I don't want anyone to think I would be sharing their personal information or anything like that. Thanks, I appreciate this board and, oddly enough, am thankful for the assignment that gave me the push to actually sign up to use it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## py3ak (Jun 18, 2019)

In the description given, it sounds like you might need to consult some sources about the history of bulletin boards/forums. Currently, the PuritanBoard functions on the XenForo platform, but that was not always the case.


----------

